# Easton Joad Nationals



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Who all is going to make the big trip out to Sacramento in July?


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

I wish i was im makin the trip from MI to Yankton, SD for US outdoor Nationals in july


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm working on it right now....I know Aaron and Ben will be there too


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I can't wish I could, but I gotta work...

And its not nice to be on here havin fun when I'm in drivers ed


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

You know it bro....


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

im preaty sure cody will be there to


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

you better be goin aaron.  haha.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

i will be there


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

yeah now we only need to find you some worthy compitition. to bad Jessie, Rio, and Roger wont be there...


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

worthy competition? i would say those guys just make me look bad. haha


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

thats the point bro. we all gota have our turn to look like a Dumb #$$ every once in a while lol plus we all knwo that you could take them


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

i dont know dude. i think i might live up to your lookin like a dumb @$$ everyday bud. haha. and i might be able to take them if i could shoot at 30 meters or so on a 122. haha.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

naw you good enough i bet you could do it at 31! meters on a 122 though lol


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I can do it at 32m, on a 80cm... id hope


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I'll for sure be there. Looking forward to it. Also looking forward to the World Trials on Monday... Who's hoping for that?


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

i would hope that everyone has their eyes set on shooting on monday. i know i sure do.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

My bet is you have an almost guaranteed spot for Monday, Bridger. I'm just hoping I make it the rest of the way.


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Nothin is ever guaranteed. Haha. As much as i would like to hope so.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey adam what class you shoting this year?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm shooting Cadet Compound. It's my last year as a Cadet. Did you guys see that Riley and Ivan are not on the list of registrants? I know they are working all the paperwork out still, but I worry that they didn't get their stuff in in time.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

naw i didnt see that i just texted them and ill let ya know if they did.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Ivan is now on the list, but not Riley. Did any of you hear from him?


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

I noticed that as well. I sure hope that it is a mistake. I not only enjoy shooting against Riley but I really enjoy his company.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

He's a pretty awesome dude. One of the nicest guys in the world, and killer behind a bow. If America is going to send her best team to Poland, he better show up.


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

I just spoke to him on facebook and he said he was in fact signed up and that he has his airfare and everything booked.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

So when is everybody leaving? My family is driving up there on Monday and making a road trip out of it.


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Im drivin a short trip down to KC wednesday afternoon and leaving that evening. Should be landing in Sacramento at around 6 or 7 I hope. If time could only move a little faster...  haha


----------

